# Plastisol High Density



## simplepeople (Apr 16, 2009)

Hallo guys,

Anybody know about High Density? can anyone explain all about high density (technically, type, etc). Is high density kind of plastisol too? 

Many thanx,
rue
simplepeople t-shirt


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

No I am pretty sure it is just a thick print.


----------

